# Becoming more confindent as a woman



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 26, 2015)

Last night I went to an event called Witches Night Out. It has been one year since I went for the first time as a woman and returning there, I have more confidence with being a woman. For me, living life as a woman has made me so much happier. I feel more of my genuine self, no longer have to keep this idea stuck in my head like I did for many years. I feel more relatable to other people, no more isolation. Saying I love myself is something I want to shed a tear about, because most of my life I wouldn't say that. I can't wait to see what the future looks. 

View attachment witchesnightoutone1later.jpg


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 26, 2015)

You look adorable and have a great smile. ^_^


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 27, 2015)

Very happy for you!!!


----------



## SubstantialBeauty (Dec 11, 2015)

This is the kind of thing I love to hear. So happy for you.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 12, 2015)

You are adorable.
So glad you are finally comfy being yourself.


----------

